# DWP - Official Announcement !!



## BOSCHETT

On behalf of Ernie Romers, Watchuseek owner and Fidel Chirtes, designer/engineer, I am pleased to make this official announcement and introduction of Watchuseek Dive Watch Forum's first ever forum designed watch, the WUS Dive Watch Project (DWP)

First I would like to take this opportunity to thank Ernie for the forum and the use of the WUS logo, Fidel for the awesome design and technical guidance, Jim (RhinoRanch) as master facilitator, the DWF moderators and forum members who contributed to the development and for the continued support.:thanks|>|>|>

The eye candy:










The details:

Limited edition of 100 units
ETA 2824
45mm case diameter (bottom)
43mm bezel diameter
24mm lug width
14.5mm height
Double domed sapphire crystal
1000m WR
Auto HRV @ 9 o'clock
C3 Superluminova
12 month warranty

Packaging & extras:

Packaging - something cool TBD and discussed further, feel free to post suggestions. Looking to include a rubber strap and possibly a tool.

Pricing:

Regular price = $895 + shipping
Pre-order price = $750 + shipping for all WUS members
Required deposit = $300. 50 confirmed and paid orders required to start production

Important information:
This watch is a fresh design and as such many of the parts require new tooling. Therefore please understand that the construction of the watch will take many months to complete. Progress updates will be given as new information becomes available. Pictures of prototypes and/or samples will be provided when available. For pre-ordering you are getting an awesome deal on a limited production timepiece. Many of us know that waiting for a new watch can be frustrating so please keep this in mind when making this commitment. I know this is a little vague, but there are so many things that effect the production cycle. However if enough interest early on, I'd expect to have them completed before the year-end.

Ordering process:

As you may know there was an informal serial number reservation list a while back. In order to accommodate those who "reserved" a specific number, you will have first dibs to keep your number. 
*If you HAVE "reserved" a number already*, send an email to [email protected] with your first and last name, WUS username and the serial number. I will provide you with a PayPal address you can send the $300 deposit to. There will be a reasonable amount of time given to hold your number and make the deposit. Afterwards, you will be contacted if I don't hear from you. And then if you don't make your deposit, your number will be removed from the preferred list and be made available for someone else.

*If you HAVE NOT "reserved" a number already, *please stay tuned and be on the lookout for the open ordering process.

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## zepp21

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!! Christmas came early everyone! This looks simply amazing. The time and dedication from Ernie, Fidel, Jim, and various other folks involved is simply amazing. I've a relative new member here and unfortunately got on this boat a tad bit too late (hopefully I'll be able to get one still!). I'm glad to see Boschett announcing this as they seem to be very well respected among us all. I can't wait to hear more ideas but again would like to express my profound admiration and respect for the individuals who have made this project come to life. Things did seem a little fishy as the chat had died down but IT'S ALIVE!


----------



## jason_recliner

Yeah, baby, YEAH!!!

Looks sensation guys. Huge congrats to everybody in making this happen. The next Dreadnought has arrived...


----------



## mattcantwin

:think: Don't remember, could you add the lug width to the specs?


Oh yeah, pics look great!


----------



## BOSCHETT

mattcantwin said:


> :think: Don't remember, could you add the lug width to the specs?!


Done. 24mm


----------



## Rhino-Ranch

Keith,

*Thanks so much for having faith in me and especially Fidel and the members at WUS !*

This is truly a remarkable accomplishment for everyone involved, and particularly *Boschett-Timepieces* working behind the scenes diligently for almost 8-months. I want to send a huge THANK YOU to everyone who has made a reservation, and encourage everyone to *get your order in ASAP. *

*Fidel* -- you did an unbelievable, incredible job also working behind the scenes, never letting the slightest detail slip by.

And of course none of this would be possible without *Ernie Romers* and the largest most successful watch site in the world *WUS* !

Okay, I've got to wipe the tears from my eyes.

Jim


----------



## jjmcack

Awesome!


----------



## Mr.Boots

Awesome!! E-mail for #86 sent!


----------



## flinty

Message for #85 sent.


----------



## jima4812

What a great message to come home to!! Thanks to everyone involved in this project. Email sent for #84.


----------



## Eric L.

Sending email for my reserved #008 shortly.


----------



## eeek

This looks very cool!  :-!

May I ask if the plan is to have the watch done in a bead blasted finish and/or brushed finish?

Also, can you post the lug to lug height of this watch for someone like me who is concerned of lug overhang on my wrist?

Thanks and I do look forward to watching the progress on this watch project. |>


----------



## Rhino-Ranch

Keith can correct me if I'm mistaken ... but my understanding is that the total length is *51.5mm* and *brushed* finish.
Jim



eeek said:


> This looks very cool!  :-!
> 
> May I ask if the plan is to have the watch done in a bead blasted finish and/or brushed finish?
> 
> Also, can you post the lug to lug height of this watch for someone like me who is concerned of lug overhang on my wrist?
> 
> Thanks and I do look forward to watching the progress on this watch project. |>


----------



## Lilhoody

Money is sent for#31. Thanks Jim,Fidel, Ernie and Keith. Strong work you guys!


----------



## Mr.Boots

Rhino-Ranch said:


> Keith can correct me if I'm mistaken ... but my understanding is that the total length is *51.5mm* and *brushed* finish.
> Jim


Looks blasted and real nice in the pics, but I'll be ecstatic with either finish.

Deposits made. C'mon guys and gal! The sooner that we get to 50 confirmed, the sooner they will be on our wrists!


----------



## Seventhframe

Congratulations Keith, Jim, Ernie, Fidel and everyone involved!!!!!!! This looks great!!!!!!!:-!:-!

I'm glad I'm 3rd on the backup listb-)


*Is the WUS logo on the dial final?


----------



## eeek

Rhino-Ranch said:


> Keith can correct me if I'm mistaken ... but my understanding is that the total length is *51.5mm* and *brushed* finish.
> Jim


I sure do hope you are correct on this...that would be perfect!


----------



## Rhino-Ranch

Thanks Mike, Flinty, Eric L., Jima, Lilhoody,

This is history in the making !
Late winter storm out here, and I'm beat. I expect 50 confirmed orders by Saturday at the latest.

Check back with you guys in the morning.
Jim



Mr.Boots said:


> Looks blasted and real nice in the pics, but I'll be ecstatic with either finish.
> 
> Deposits made. C'mon guys and gal! The sooner that we get to 50 confirmed, the sooner they will be on our wrists!


----------



## TheZmilz

GOD DAMNED ECONOMY!!

Jim, that looks positively STUNNING. Perhaps my girlfriend will understand that I need to cancel our vacation for this....:-!

Eh, unlikely.

Great job to everyone involved. It is truly remarkable.

Edit: I know all the hard work that went into all this and I am honestly inspired. You all should be very proud of yourselves and it is this passion that makes it so hard NOT to be able to purchase it. But again all, amazing amazing amazing job.


----------



## Eric L.

All paid up! 

I noticed the only change in spec was the case thickness - originally listed as 15.75mm, now 14.5mm. What was changed? 16mm is perfect!


----------



## mattcantwin

Seventhframe said:


> Congratulations Keith, Jim, Ernie, Fidel and everyone involved!!!!!!! This looks great!!!!!!!:-!:-!


email for #52 sent, payment will be made Friday. |>


----------



## TheDeep

Simply Awesome!

Message sent for #99


----------



## energyarts

Eric L. said:


> All paid up!
> 
> I noticed the only change in spec was the case thickness - originally listed as 15.75mm, now 14.5mm. What was changed? 16mm is perfect!


I thought about that too. I like thicker watches, so yes 16mm would have been perfect....:think:


----------



## BOSCHETT

I may have looked at an older schematic. I'll confirm tomorrow. Everything else I know is correct. Maybe Fidel will sign on when he gets up and beat me to the answer.


----------



## toxicavenger

Damn, that is one beautiful watch for sure. Good job Keith!


----------



## sang1911

Email sent. #45. 

I'm glad that Keith is in charge of manufacturing the DWP. 

One proud owner of the CDII (Eta).


----------

